# Where to buy a kayak



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Where do you all buy your kayaks from in Hampton Roads? I'd like to support a local business instead of a big box store if possible. I'm torn between a Prowler Angler 13 and a Tarpon Angler 120. Ugh!


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Restless said:


> Where do you all buy your kayaks from in Hampton Roads? I'd like to support a local business instead of a big box store if possible. I'm torn between a Prowler Angler 13 and a Tarpon Angler 120. Ugh!


I would say ARO in Newport News is the best for service and price. After that Blue Ridge Mountain Sports. I dont know BRMS' website but ARO is www.paddleva.com. I find BRMS a bit overpriced but Aaron is very knowledgable and helpful. They are having a demo day this saturday so maybe go try a couple yak's out. As for ARO, they have some killer prices on yaks. I am saving up to pick up a Ride 135 from there. I believe they are charging $730 or so for the Ride 135. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Appamattox Rafting Co. (i think thats the name) correct me if Im wrong


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

tjmrpm04 said:


> I would say ARO in Newport News is the best for service and price. After that Blue Ridge Mountain Sports. I dont know BRMS' website but ARO is www.paddleva.com. I find BRMS a bit overpriced but Aaron is very knowledgable and helpful. They are having a demo day this saturday so maybe go try a couple yak's out. As for ARO, they have some killer prices on yaks. I am saving up to pick up a Ride 135 from there. I believe they are charging $730 or so for the Ride 135. Anyway, good luck.



I'm in 100% agreement with everything that tjmrpm04 said. (whatever the heck tjmrpm04 means  ) ( maybe it stands for: To Joe, My Realtor. Peace Man! )I would absolutely go to the demo this saturday and try everything out. You may be surprised at what you'll find. Also, I think to get that great price on the Ride you have to be a member of POL. If I had the cash, that's exactly what I would get.


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks guys. I found the BRMS store in VA Beach. I'll go there tomorrow.

So, what do you like about the Ride 135 over the Tarpon 120?


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Restless said:


> Thanks guys. I found the BRMS store in VA Beach. I'll go there tomorrow.
> 
> So, what do you like about the Ride 135 over the Tarpon 120?



I don't even own a kayak so I'm no expert but I am an expert on research. In my search for the perfect kayak, the Ride 135 is what seemed to be the best for me. It also depends on what kind of use you're going to put it through. If you're going to paddle for miles and miles, get a longer boat. For me, I plan on going out to the HRBT, the CBBT and in the Lynnhaven Inlet. Also some lake fishing. It's very stable, tracks well, is fairly fast and seems to be made with the fisherman in mind concerning storage and accessability. Just my thoughts. Do a little research on your own to confirm or debunk. For the money, that's what I'm going to be buying. And that's why I STRONGLY advise you come to the demo and try them all out first hand.

And now my ignorant butt is going to go out to Lynnhaven Inlet to try to plunder some pups in my barge/canoe!! opcorn:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I would go to ARC to the Kiln Creek store also. They have many to choose from and might even be able to try one out there.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

Agent VA said:


> I don't even own a kayak so I'm no expert but I am an expert on research. In my search for the perfect kayak, the Ride 135 is what seemed to be the best for me. It also depends on what kind of use you're going to put it through. If you're going to paddle for miles and miles, get a longer boat. For me, I plan on going out to the HRBT, the CBBT and in the Lynnhaven Inlet. Also some lake fishing. It's very stable, tracks well, is fairly fast and seems to be made with the fisherman in mind concerning storage and accessability. Just my thoughts. Do a little research on your own to confirm or debunk. For the money, that's what I'm going to be buying. And that's why I STRONGLY advise you come to the demo and try them all out first hand.
> 
> And now my ignorant butt is going to go out to Lynnhaven Inlet to try to plunder some pups in my barge/canoe!! opcorn:


YEah I agree with everything Agent_VA says. Whatever the hell Agent_VA stands for. What does he sell houses or baseball players, or maybe he is in the CIA. Hmmmmm

Acutally TJMRPM is my initials and my wife's initials and 04 is the year we got married. Now pronounce FSHN_BRB and tell me what that stands for!!! 

As for ARO, go out and talk to Ray or Vic. Ray helped me one day and was really helpful in getting details on the different yaks. Vic has not helped me but has helped many of my brethren and is rumored to be a stand up dude. 

I dont own a Ride (YET) but my little yak is getting watered everyday in hopes that it grows into a Ride 135. I am 6'5" and have heard that even my clumsy ass would have a really hard time Turtling one of those. Some say I could even stand in it and cast or cast net (but they have not see this train wreck try to throw a cast net). 

By the way Altosomethingorother Mestosomethingorother is some really good wine, I would recommend it to anyone if I could remember what the hell it is called, but I ordered it like 2 bottles ago. 

Ok have a good night everyone, hic.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I drove 5 hours to ARO to get my yak. If that doesn't say enought they are nothing but great folks that will support you. 

I ended up with a Tarpon 140, carbon paddle and PDF for under $850.

When I get my next yak I will go back to them.


----------



## becoyote (Aug 1, 2007)

Just bought my Ride 135 for $719 at ARO. That was with the discount for club membership. POL or TKAA will work.

If your looking for a Ride ya better hurry


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Get the P13 or a Tarpon 140... ARC in Kiln Creek has the hook up... I bought my P13 new there a few years back for $600, wasn't a demo, wasn't a blem... brand new.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

What's ARO?
Thought it was ARC Appomattox River Company.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

bbcroaker said:


> What's ARO?
> Thought it was ARC Appomattox River Company.


Sorry, I was mistaken. ARC is what I meant. Was thiniking it was Appolattox River Outfitters. But you are correct, it is Appolmattox River Company.

Thanks


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

www.paddleva.com


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

Just can't say enough about demo days. If you can make it to one of them before you buy you will be glad you did.


----------



## Restless (Oct 30, 2005)

I picked up a new Tarpon 120 yesterday. Can't wait to get it in the water...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats on the new Tarpon!
Welcome to the dark side!
Hope you post lots of:fishing: reports.
Good Luck!


----------

